

 Syrian Electronic Army hijacked a forbes page - aswanson
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erincarlyle/2014/02/14/americas-20-fastest-growing-cities/

======
castis
It seems Forbes has fixed it already. I saw it a few minutes ago but it seems
to be functioning normally.

